
A Short Lesson in Perspective (2012) - sp527
http://www.lindsredding.com/2012/03/11/a-overdue-lesson-in-perspective/
======
mschnell
What the article describes is something I also see in the electronics/software
industry. So many people are competing about who works the most insane hours,
but do not take the time to sleep over things.

~~~
zodPod
This! I'm a programmer and I get looked down on at work because I don't work
extra time over weekends. Sorry, I have a wife that I'd actually like to be
able to spend time with. When I'm 80 and I look back, would I be glad that I
spent every weekend in my 20s and 30s at work instead of enjoying myself?
Doubtful.

~~~
shoo
I am glad that you have made a conscious decision about what is important to
you.

It took me about two years of work in a commercial environment to actually
internalise this and realise I much preferred working 40 hour weeks and
freeing up more of my time to enjoy an equal relationship that was not
polluted by the involvement of money.

I am at the point now where I think my "passion" for programming has been
destroyed by work, and I think I am happier for it. I am still very willing to
negotiate and participate in trades where I exchange valuable programming in
return for money. Working 40 hours a week for $1.5x in an environment where
everyone goes home by 5:30pm seems more promising than working 55 hours a week
for $1.0x where employees are starting to fall apart.

------
acqq
The context:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/its-not-worth-it-linds-
reddin...](http://www.businessinsider.com/its-not-worth-it-linds-reddings-
short-lesson-in-perspective-2012-11?IR=T)

Also:

[http://www.lindsredding.com/2011/10/12/my-shits-fucked-
up/](http://www.lindsredding.com/2011/10/12/my-shits-fucked-up/)

------
amelius
> It is a universal truth that all artists think they a frauds and charlatans,
> and live in constant fear of being exposed.

This makes me wonder what people working in advertisement are thinking of
their jobs.

~~~
ska

       This makes me wonder what people working in advertisement are thinking of their jobs.
    

Isn't that the entire point of the article, more or less?

------
mettamage
Insightful post, it felt refreshing, thought provoking and personal to read
how he dealt with the fact that he believed his job was meaningless and fun.
Many people I talk at uni nowadays are having the fear that they will choose
wrong for what they want to do after they graduate. This blog post shows that
when an executed career plan does not pass the overnight test, you still live
to see the morning.

------
serve_yay
Work reasonable hours, get paid what you're worth, and damn the rest.

